# medication flash cards



## firecoins (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you know if anyone has pblished flash cards for medications?


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 29, 2007)

If you buy the workbook that accompanies your textbook you can find flash cards there. At least in the Brady workbooks.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 29, 2007)

We are going to have to maek our own.  It is one of the assignments we are given in pharm.  From what I understand, we are given a list of meds, and a format to use that we then have to fill in with all the correct info for each med on the list.


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 29, 2007)

Epi-do said:


> We are going to have to maek our own.  It is one of the assignments we are given in pharm.  From what I understand, we are given a list of meds, and a format to use that we then have to fill in with all the correct info for each med on the list.



I made my own too in school. I found it very valuable. I have them saved in a word document if you'd like me to send you the ones I made. It's 55 KB which is more than the allowable 19 KB, so I can't upload it.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 29, 2007)

That would be great!  I will pm you my email addy.


----------



## Rattletrap (Nov 29, 2007)

This should cover everything just ignore the drug name and click link

http://www.ssgfx.com/CP2020/medtech/glossary/drugs.htm#adenosine


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 29, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> This should cover everything just ignore the drug name and click link


Wow, that's great. Where were you when I was in school?


----------



## kashton (Nov 30, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> This should cover everything just ignore the drug name and click link
> 
> http://www.ssgfx.com/CP2020/medtech/glossary/drugs.htm#adenosine



omg thank you


----------



## firecoins (Nov 30, 2007)

well thank you.  I got a bit more than I bargained for. I don't have to spend dinero and I can read it.  My handwriting sucks


----------



## Rattletrap (Dec 2, 2007)

this post has to be 10 characters long


----------



## SC Bird (Dec 2, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> This should cover everything just ignore the drug name and click link
> 
> http://www.ssgfx.com/CP2020/medtech/glossary/drugs.htm#adenosine



Saved that link for my summer semester when I have Pharm and EKG.

Thanks....

-Matt


----------

